# Jay Cutler Is Mr Olympia!!!



## musclepump (Sep 30, 2006)

Wwwhoooo!!! What I Say?!?! What I Say?!?!


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2006)

Did he really win???
If so Ronni is the first Mr O to be defeated since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 			[SIZE=-1]Sammir Bannout in 1984
[/SIZE]


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

jay deserves to win.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Did he really win???
> If so Ronni is the first Mr O to be defeated since
> 
> 
> ...



its for real i stated it in the other olympia thread

ronnie should have won though he beats jay nearly everywhere


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> its for real i stated it in the other olympia thread
> 
> ronnie should have won though he beats jay nearly everywhere


I thought from the pre judging pics Jay looked as good or better in most poses.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I thought from the pre judging pics Jay looked as good or better in most poses.



i didnt think so ronnie looks dryer more vascular harder still has a better back and still has more seperation in the legs


----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> i didnt think so ronnie looks dryer more vascular harder still has a better back and still has more seperation in the legs



Maybe the judges really did take the whole distended gut thing into account?


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> i didnt think so ronnie looks dryer more vascular harder still has a better back and still has more seperation in the legs


Jay was more cut and bigger....Ronni just had more veins.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 30, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> ronnie should have won though he beats jay nearly everywhere



Pose for pose, every commentator, journalist, and even all the other pro's that were polled, all selected Jay as the winner in just about every pose. 

ALL HAIL KING JAY!


----------



## musclepump (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## musclepump (Sep 30, 2006)

Jay whomped Ronnie. Flexonline wrote, "[Jay won] 22 to 38 (lowest score wins). In fact, Cutler won all four rounds of the show."


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 1, 2006)

yay the new mro looks as soft as shit


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 1, 2006)

Teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeam Cutler!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2006)

I liked dexter's look better


----------



## Gordo (Oct 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I liked dexter's look better



^ bump to that.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I liked dexter's look better


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 1, 2006)

I am glad that Jay won & ronnie's gut is finally defeated.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 1, 2006)

It was a great show, espically when Jay was announced winner.


----------



## mousie (Oct 1, 2006)

Jay definitely deserved to win.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 1, 2006)

Jay deserved to win and he looked great...I wonder if he is going to retire now that he got what hes been after for years.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Jay deserved to win and he looked great...I wonder if he is going to retire now that he got what hes been after for years.


Retire? Already?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I liked dexter's look better



Dexter has looked great for years, yet he gets overlooked every time.  You can almost see individual muscles fibers in his back shot.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Jay deserved to win and he looked great...I wonder if he is going to retire now that he got what hes been after for years.



maybe, he has said this was the last thing he felt he needed to accomplish in bodybuilding.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

Good for him.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 1, 2006)

Jay had said he'd retire after he won the O. But, Ben asked him last night if he'd come back, and he said yes.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah, he may change his mind now, I am sure this will put some extra fire under him and his bodybuilding career.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

I was 100% sure Jay would win. Jay is my hereo


----------



## Spud (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats Jay.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 1, 2006)

Eh, I always disliked Jay.


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I liked dexter's look better


Racist


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Eh, I always disliked Jay.



why? I have met him a few times and he is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Racist




Sexist


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 1, 2006)

Jay is a real nice guy in person...he is willing to answer all your questions and take pictures without charging you for them like some of the guys do...the times I have seen him guest pose he always puts on a great show and loves to get out in the crowd.

I would be sad if he retired now, but I would understand. I don't think he is trying to win it X number of times in a row...I think its just all about winning it. He is good with money and invests it into things unrelated to BBing. So maybe he will spare his health in hears to come and retire....or maybe this will drive him to keep going...either way he is one of the best BBers of all time.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd like to see him win the AC and the O in the same year, but I think he'd need Ronnie to retire to be safe to go that route.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Eh, I always disliked Jay.





Yeah, + he's blocky and has little symmetry

I thought Marcus Ruhl looked great, although he could barely
make it through posing...

Branch Warren looked outstanding, he needs to start getting some props


----------



## musclepump (Oct 1, 2006)

Branch Warren looked like shit. Even if he had put on a tan, he still would have looked like shit.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2006)

What about Melvin Anthony?


----------



## LexusGS (Oct 7, 2006)

WTF? The Mr. Olympia show already passed? damn im slow I was waiting for it I thought it was gonna be in the winter.........


----------



## Flakko (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats to him and ma boy Victor Martinez! 3rd place baby!


----------

